# Welding Books to Check Out...



## HMF (Feb 25, 2013)

As for welding books...

https://www.google.com/search?q=weld...w=1024&bih=638

This is a great book:
http://toolmonger.com/2006/08/07/boo...answers-draft/

So is this:
http://www.amazon.com/Welding-Essent.../dp/0831133015

Welding For Dummies by Steven Robert Farnsworth
http://amzn.com/0470455969

How To Weld (Motorbooks Workshop) by Todd Bridigum
http://amzn.com/076033174X


Other Books Here:

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us...oundation.aspx

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us...materials.aspx

http://www.jflfoundation.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24

http://www.jflfoundation.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=22


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 26, 2013)

Miller also offers a student pac that us outstanding.  I ordered mine several years ago and it came with about ten text books of all different processes and a bunch of slide calculators for mig, tig and stick.  I heard that the price went up, but it is still worth the money.  Ypu can order it directly from Miller on their resources section.  The Lincoln Arc Welding procedure manual is available directly from Lincoln for about 25 bucks and is a great reference too.   Jeffus and Covell also have a few really great how to's out that are worth the investment too.  I have a bunch of these books and will be glad to let you know if a book is worth the investment or not before you make the purchase if you are unsure if it will meet your needs.
Bob


----------



## Ray C (Feb 26, 2013)

Bob,

Do you have any pointers or links about TIG welding medium and high carbon and 41xx alloy?  On one of my background project, I'll need to do that and all my welding has been mild steel, stainless and aluminum.  I will not be welding dissimilar metal -all pieces will be the same material.

Thanks

Ray





Rbeckett said:


> Miller also offers a student pac that us outstanding.  I ordered mine several years ago and it came with about ten text books of all different processes and a bunch of slide calculators for mig, tig and stick.  I heard that the price went up, but it is still worth the money.  Ypu can order it directly from Miller on their resources section.  The Lincoln Arc Welding procedure manual is available directly from Lincoln for about 25 bucks and is a great reference too.   Jeffus and Covell also have a few really great how to's out that are worth the investment too.  I have a bunch of these books and will be glad to let you know if a book is worth the investment or not before you make the purchase if you are unsure if it will meet your needs.
> Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 27, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Bob,
> 
> Do you have any pointers or links about TIG welding medium and high carbon and 41xx alloy?  On one of my background project, I'll need to do that and all my welding has been mild steel, stainless and aluminum.  I will not be welding dissimilar metal -all pieces will be the same material.
> 
> ...



What is a "background project"?

I'm not a professional welder by any stretch. But, I like to TIG and will attempt to assist. 

I'm guessing you've already checked "Welding Tips and Tricks" and the "welding Web".


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 27, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> What is a "background project"?
> 
> I'm not a professional welder by any stretch. But, I like to TIG and will attempt to assist.
> 
> I'm guessing you've already checked "Welding Tips and Tricks" and the "welding Web".



"Back Burner" I think


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, background = backburner.  I have two other projects that I'm working on slowly.

Anyhow, I'll probably be using 1045 or 4140 (haven't decided yet) and I'll save a bunch of money by welding some pieces instead of turning down a large piece.  It's a disk with a shaft going through it.  The disk needs to be case hardened and surface ground once it's welded together and trued-up.  It needs to be temperature resilient up to about 350 degrees as that will be the normal operating temperature (if my calculations are correct).  RPMs will be in excess of 100,000 and torque is fairly high too.

I gather there are various grades of ER80s that can be heat treated but I'm not sure which ones are for various tasks.  I read some charts on the web and they all sounded pretty-much the same thing.  And if you or anyone have some tips on gas rates and preferred electrode, I'm all ears.  Truth is, I've only TIG'd boatloads of aluminum and mild steel and don't know if there are any pointers for doing medium carbon.  ... Just haven't had time to check Jody's site.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Ray




Uglydog said:


> What is a "background project"?
> 
> I'm not a professional welder by any stretch. But, I like to TIG and will attempt to assist.
> 
> I'm guessing you've already checked "Welding Tips and Tricks" and the "welding Web".


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly,
If you have been succesfully doing stainless and mild steels then 41XX will be relatively easy.  Depending on the application you  will use 41XX Filler or ER70 series.  ER 70 seems to work the best in motor sprts types of applications due to reduced need for stress relief and heat treatment after welding.  Quite a few motorsports chassis ar fabbed from 4130 DOM and welded out with ER70 and pass stringent NASCAR inspections every day.  Or local track is less stringent, but I still weld to the highes standard to prevent a failure and possible injury when I am building or repairing a chassis or frame.  Lately there has even been a move afoot to use HR DOM mild steel and tig since the weight requirements do not offset the cost of the 41 series thinner walled tubing.  With the current 3200 pound requirement most chassis builders are having to add weight to meet the minimum weights at tech inspection.  A 3200 pound car with driver and fuel is not hard to reach bellow if weight saving techniques were introduced from the beggining, so more and more MS Chassis are being used more frequently.  
Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 28, 2013)

background = backburner.  I have two other projects that I'm working on slowly.

I got it: TIG settings. 
I spend to much time with Paramedics, Police and etc.
My brain went right to: no history of felony convictions....


----------



## Ray C (Feb 28, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> background = backburner. I have two other projects that I'm working on slowly.
> 
> .
> My brain went right to: no history of felony convictions....



Well, you'll be happy to know I have no history of those either.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 28, 2013)

Ray, OT a bit, but it seems to me that you should be looking at more exotic materials. You're pushing the limits of alloys with that project. Why casehardened? Can you do a inlay of some hard alloy (Stellite)?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, the more I think about it, I wonder if something like Inconel is appropriate.  I'll have to look-up the specs on that...




Tony Wells said:


> Ray, OT a bit, but it seems to me that you should be looking at more exotic materials. You're pushing the limits of alloys with that project. Why casehardened? Can you do a inlay of some hard alloy (Stellite)?


----------

